# Amoryn



## DutchMark (Aug 10, 2004)

Check out this new natural antidepressant called Amoryn

I'ts a mix containing:
- 22,5 mg Hyperforin (St. John's wort)
- 25 mg 5HTP
- Vitamine B6, B12, Folate

They say it's safe, but I don't believe that.
When you're on an SSRI, better not do this stuff

When i'm of my medication I maybe give it a try


----------



## Guest (Aug 24, 2004)

I haven't heard of this. I'll ask my naturopath. And yes, I know not to try anything with my antidepressant. Have you heard of taking GABA and essential fatty acids?

Carla


----------



## Guest (Aug 27, 2004)

http://www.clarocet.com/

Check out this natural antidepressant/antianxietal combo. It worked for me when my Social Anxiety was flaring up. It advocates itself as a natural SSRI, and it worked well for me when I took it. I just hate all pills and drugs period so I don't use it anymore.

It may work well for you though.
russ


----------

